# uaru with swollen mouth



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

hey guys. i got home yesturday and my uaru had one side of his mouth that was swollen. It's swollen to that point that he swims with his mouth constantly open. He has always been healthy and looked great because he had no damage on him at all. Today I got home and it seems like it has spread to his cheek and is pressing against the eyeball! Just wondering if any of you guys have experienced this before. He is quite peaceful and gets along with my other fish. Please help!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

does it look like cowis thai silk?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had that before and it eventually went away. I added some salt to the water to help. No meds as I didn't want to impact the other fish. In my situation, I believe it was probably caused by an infection due to some damage from fighting. Probably a bacterial infection. Good luck with your treatment. Uaru are tough especially when big.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe raise the temperature?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If u could quarantine, then maybe medicate, however, I'm not really up on what to use. I was getting a bit worried because the swelling was very severe and the fish was really not eating for a couple weeks.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys I got home from work and found that the swelling has gotten more severe. It does look a little like the Thai silk. It looks like it's kind of bruised. He is breathing heavily. What do you guys think? Is he going to be a goner?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought that my Uaru was gonna be a goner but I just let him be. In fact, the whole swelling thing was looking pretty gross. Basically a huge bulge on one side of the face next to his mouth. Eventually, the swollen part ended up healing and the damaged tissue just fell off. I did nothing special to treat other than add a bit of salt. None of my other fish were affected. I think it was the result of an infected wound. Hope he pulls through!


----------

